# New Super Mario Bros. Wii Sound Effects



## ShadowLink92 (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anybody know where I can find NSMB Wii Sound Effects? I'm desperate


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jun 25, 2011)

So nobody knows???


----------



## Raiser (Jun 26, 2011)

I know of a site that has sound clips for "New Super Mario Bros." (NDS). I'm guessing many sounds are similar to its Wii companion.

Try searching for that instead and you should find the site I found (first page on Google). I don't believe I can link it as it contains 'stuff' that are against the rules.

Hope I helped!


----------



## AgentTer (Feb 21, 2013)

I have ripped and uploaded 525 New Super Mario Bros Wii sound effects to MFGG.

Here is the link:
http://www.mfgg.net/index.php?act=resdb&param=02&c=5&id=28101

hope this helps


----------

